

US spy operation that manipulates social media (2011) - logn
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/mar/17/us-spy-operation-social-networks

======
logn
"A Californian corporation has been awarded a contract with United States
Central Command (Centcom) [...] to develop what is described as an 'online
persona management service' that will allow one US serviceman or woman to
control up to 10 separate identities based all over the world."

Since this article was published in 2011, do we know which company makes this?

I'm curious if these identities are auto-generated or if they're just manually
controlled. This raises all sorts of concerns about spam, fraud, identity
theft, etc.

